# HD DVD Imported Movies



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

I wanted to see if anyone has purchased any of the HD DVD international releases?

I have only ordered and received Harry Potter so far but being one of the best in my collection for quality now I do intend on ordering more. 

I only know of the one place here selling these titles and was hoping to hear of any others here in the US. The place I used had excellent service and quick delivery but the discs were expensive at around $35. 

I won't mention the name in the thread unless Sonnie says its ok but hopefully he wont mind us discussing these retailers if his advertisers are not also offering imported titles.

Yesterday I ordered 3 more:

BROTHERHOOD OF THE WOLF (UK) $31,
ELEPHANTS DREAM (GERMAN) (top notch HD DVD interactivity with open source code) $22,
MR. AND MRS. SMITH (Polish) $40

Anyone else have any imported titles?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

I have Total Recall and also The Pianist both by Studio Canal. These titles will do Resume after a Stop. Also have the Japanese version (but still has English soundtrack) of The Brother's Grimm. The Total Recall title is supposed to have the 25/24 speed up in audio pitch problem -- but still has a lot of bass for the final Air Plant eruption scenes.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I was just at a local hi-fi shop and talked to one of the staff about them for a bit. He was demonstrating The Island from a foreign HD DVD and said he had ordered several other titles. He says you get the full English language versions but you sometimes have to navigate Spanish or French menus.


----------



## santora (Jul 31, 2007)

I've been waiting to import only because I can't seem to justify the extra price for movies I already own in really nice edition DVD releases. Not to mention, the only movies that are jumping at me right now are T2 and The Prestige. Again, got'em on DVD. And I know eventually I'll own a Blu Ray (or combo) player.

Not to mention,as an example, on T2 you end up with french sub titles you can't turn off (although you can move them to a different point on the screen). Again, I can wait, but to each their own.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

I ordered the 3 movies yesterday an it came out to about $90. So averaging say $25 per disc here this is only about $5 more per disc. I wouldnt want to pay this high on a regular basis but will consider it for movies that I really like. 

Its great to hear of a whole new market and even more content being available though. Perhaps as more retailers start competing and/or this gains in popularity the prices will come down.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

bobgpsr said:


> I have Total Recall and also The Pianist both by Studio Canal. These titles will do Resume after a Stop. Also have the Japanese version (but still has English soundtrack) of The Brother's Grimm. The Total Recall title is supposed to have the 25/24 speed up in audio pitch problem -- but still has a lot of bass for the final Air Plant eruption scenes.


Bob, would you consider trading any of them?


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Sonnie said it was ok to mention the retailer, its 
xploited cinema


----------



## santora (Jul 31, 2007)

Tommy said:


> Sonnie said it was ok to mention the retailer, its
> xploited cinema


Another good place to look for imports, since it is apparently alright to mention a retailer is HD Addicts. http://www.hdaddicts.com/catalog/ They've got a pretty good selection and a friend of mine has had good dealing with them. 

I am in no way affiliated with HD Addicts. I'm just passing along the info.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Tommy said:


> Bob, would you consider trading any of them?


Hmmm, start a lending library using FedEx? 

I like them all well enough that I would want to watch them again. But could consider a 3 to 6 month loan swap? I know that you have a fairly big collection -- I'm only in the 40's or so for a total. 

Keep lending my stuff to my adult kids -- combos to the daughter and things like the Matrix set, etc to my son who has a A1. Rarely get them back :foottap:


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm amazed at how my HD DVD collection has grown. I've only had a blu-ray player a week and I've got about ten BDs. 

Only because the BD player will play lossless audio and the Xbox360 HD DVD player cannot - I prefer the BD if I have a choice. But when I get my hands on the Samsung that does both I should be in heaven.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Wayde that was a really cool site and I will be getting some 'foreign' titles soon!

I tend to go back and forth between my Toshiba and the PS3. Of course some movies are only available on one format so that tends to dictate what player I use. 

This may not be your type of movie, but check out Kindom of Heaven on BD if you haven't already, even if you just rent it. Ridick also looks fantastic on Bluray as does Casino Royal. The rest I have on BD are okay and nothing I would really brag about.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

DO the foreign releases have English 5.1 (DD+ or DolbyTrue) sound tracks? T2 is only out on BluRay here so I'd love to get a HDDVD copy. It wouldn't be worth it if the soundtrack was 2 channel though.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Check the individual movies to see what sound tracks they have. I know the Harry Potter import I got had trueHD along with DD+


----------

